# carbonated skeeter pee



## gird123 (Dec 23, 2010)

My second batch of skeeter pee is almost ready to bottle. I was wondering if anyone has tried to carb it. I was thinking about sweetening with lactose and carbing. I have never tried some thing like this before so any feed back would be awesome. 

I have read that it takes a lot of lactose to sweeten and greatly increases the body. Thoughts?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 23, 2010)

If you knew exactly how much sugar you have remaining in the pee, then calculate and add some inverted sugar and yeast you can start a refermentation and put in champagne bottles. I will be doing this as soon as my one clears.


----------



## gird123 (Dec 23, 2010)

I did not take an sg. but now i'm around 0.999. just checked. I did this batch per the instructions on Lon's web.

So if you add sugar and then put in champagne bottles it will be dry?? Is that right? I was hoping to have it sweet and bubbly.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 23, 2010)

I posted this under Tutorials....How To Make Sparkling Wine. (Home Page)
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10519

I would only do this with champagne bottles as regular wine bottles will explode. You could also accomplish this by forced carbonation, all in what you want to do.

The end result could be at any gravity dryness/sweetness you desire.

Another note if you do not degas you will get a small amount of fizz in your wine as well but this too if to much can cause bottles to blow.


----------



## gird123 (Dec 23, 2010)

Is it ok to use the same steps, and use beer bottles?

Thank you


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 23, 2010)

You really need to use champagne bottles. As the pressure increases in the bottle you have the potential for bottles to explode. It may be now or later on as the temps. warm up and the pressure increases. This would not be fun to have happen.


----------

